# Upd8d potty shot,having my second (and last!) and praying so hard for my pigeon pair!



## hopefulfor1st

Anyone else? 

I am just telling myself its another boy to prepare myself and when anyone asks what I think it is I say boy. I think if I can just get use to it early then it'll be fine, 

Shettles and Chinese gender chart both say boy. 

I feel awful but I would love a little girl to dress up and just feel we'd be closer once she's grown up than I could be with a boy. 

People keep asking if ill be team yellow, but honestly I can't risk being disappointed on the day of my baby's birth!

A very close friend is pregnant and I just feel she'll get the girl and ill get another boy and it'll be rubbed in my face forever :/


----------



## Jess29

I understand. I'm pregnant with my 5th and last baby now. After having four boys I'm trying not to get my hopes up for a girl. I'm going to find out the sex when I have my ultrasound because I'll need time to get over it if it's another boy. 

I can tell you that you will get over it if it is a boy. I thought my 4th son was my last and I got over it faster than I thought I would. It does get better. That said, it could still be a girl! You never know. Don't take the Chinese gender chart too seriously either. It's only about 50% accurate. I don't know much about the shettles method though so I can't comment on that.

Good luck! I hope you get your girl but if not just know that there are a lot of us who have been there and we do understand. Take care.


----------



## Misscalais

I'm having my 3rd boy, honestly you can't say you'd be closer to a girl when older because you just don't know how things will go in the future. Your boy could be a huge mummas boy and girl want nothing to do with you. 
I really wanted a girl this time and that's the reason we found out too because I didn't want to be disappointed at birth. I cried at my scan ( not in front of anyone, when I went to the loo ) I just really thought our last bub would be a girl. I'm not disappointed in any of my boys just disappointed ill never have a daughter it's really hard to come to terms with.
If bonded with this little guy and can't wait to have him in May.
Hope you get to hear girl, but if not as long as baby is healthy and happy that's all that really matters.


----------



## foxiechick1

Ah hope you hear girl! Chinese charts are 50/50 and settles is complete BS, proven time and time again that the timing has nothing to do with gender it's other factors that decide it so please don't stress over that! You may well be carrying you pink bundle! Good luck! Please update when you know but I promise you if you do gave a boy you will not be disappointed you will love him regardless! Xx


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

I feel ur pain hun I was the same when I found out I was carrying ds2, I was devastated when I found out, kept thinking the scan was wrong n I was really having a dd but now the little one is 8 months n I just love him to bits. He's such a happy baby n his big brother loves him so much. Actually glad I had a boy now cos I can see how much the boys dote on each other. Hope u get ur little pink bundle but don't be disheartened if it is a boy cos having 2 is awesome. Big hugs to u xx


----------



## bartlettpear

I'm totally in the same boat... 2nd and last LO and shettles method points to boy. I hope you get your pair!!


----------



## Sunseal

I'm in the same boat.. I'm carrying my 2nd, already have a little boy and praying for a girl this time! I find out on the 13th May. I really hope you get your girl.


----------



## lesh07

Hope you get your girl hopeful and glad you already have your rainbow. You are very blessed. xxx


----------



## motherofboys

I have 4 boys, the chinese chart was 50/50 for me. Shettles was completely wrong! And my mother and I don't get along, SIL and MIL don't get along. But all the boys in both families adore their Mums. Hope you get your girl


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey guys I thought I'd update I'm having a gender scan on my birthday in 3 days (Friday) 
Excited to see what it is!!
Also I posted in gender prediction my scan pics and it's unanimous for girl!


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Good luck :)


----------



## bartlettpear

Excited for you! Hoping for your outcome


----------



## hopefulfor1st

You know this isn't even that important now :)


----------



## motherofboys

I was going to ask how you are feeling now


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Team pink!! Will upload the pic later on. Hubby was bawling when she said it.


----------



## foxiechick1

Congrats! X


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s15.postimg.org/sdtqbr3cb/image.jpg

https://s15.postimg.org/hctzszlpn/image.jpg


how to screenshot on windows


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations :). Your bump is so cute!


----------



## pinkribbon

Congratulations :)


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations! Little girlies are so much fun.


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats!!


----------

